# Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?



## volty (20. Dezember 2015)

*Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Hallo 

Ich habe mir gestern die Patriot Blast 480 GB für 125€ gekauft, ergibt sehr gute 26 Cent pro GB 
Patriot PBT480GS25SSDR 480 GB SATA 600 2,5 Zoll SSD Solid State Drive Intern | eBay

Da ich dem englischen nicht so sehr mächtig bin und der Google Übersetzer so naja arbeitet, will ich euch bitten mal 
über den Test zu schauen und mir sagen ob sie eine große Verschlechterung zu meiner 500 GB Samsung 850 evo ist.

Unboxing & Review: Patriot Blast SSD 120GB ~ Tech-Critter

verbaut ist dieser Controller 
PHISON Electronics Corp. Introduces the World's Best NAND Flash Solution


Natürlich werde ich auch eigene Benchmarks hier einstellen wenn sie da ist 

LG


----------



## Pronounta (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Ich übersetze dir mal eben den Abschluss der Review 

"Die Patriot Blast ist keine attraktiv aussehende SSD mit eher schlichtem Gehäuse und Stickern, aber wenn wir auf das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schauen, dann ist die Patriot Blast sehr gut (der "Sweet Spot"). Mit SRP von der RM 229 ist die Patriot Blast eine richtige "Bang for the Buck"-SSD und wenn du keine Performance opfern willst, nur weil das günstigste Angebot, dass du findest, eine schlecht performende SSD ist, welche es nicht mal wert ist, überhaupt gekauft zu werden.

Pros:
Sehr guter Preis
3 Jahre Garantie
Balancierte Performance

Contra:
Kein Zubehör
Keine technischen Spezifikationen auf der Box"


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Wird ne solide SSD sein die eben keine großen Auffälligkeiten aufweist, negativ wie positiv.

Scheinbar ist auch MLC Speicher verbaut, also deutlich besser als dieser TLC Mist.

Patriot selbst hat aber nie wirklich negative Schlagzeilen gemacht, wie sich die SSD auf lange Sicht schlägt wird hier niemand beantworten können.

Habe mir auch vor 2 Monaten ne OCZ ARC für 130€ geholt mit 480GB und kann mich bisher nicht beschweren, OCZ hat zwar ne "düstere" Vergangenheit, gehört jetzt aber zu Toshiba.

Hat auch nen guten Service was mir persönlich wichtiger ist als die letzten paar MBs wo man eh keinen Unterschied merkt.


----------



## RealMadnex (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist auch MLC Speicher verbaut, also deutlich besser als dieser TLC Mist.


Und das sagt jetzt was genau aus? MLC-NANDs gibt es auch in unterschiedlichen Qualitätsstufen, die die "Haltbarkeit" von qualitativ gutem TLC-NAND deutlich unterschreiten kann. Was die SSD-"Hersteller" da verbauen, kann man, ohne die SSD zu öffnen, nicht wissen. Wenn sie die NANDs dann noch selbst binnen und labeln, weiß dass der SSD-Hersteller nur selbst. Es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass minderwertiger NAND von z.B. Spectek verbaut wurde, der für den Einsatz in einer SSD offiziell gar nicht geeignet ist. Spectek ist die Resterampe von Micron. Das, was für Micron qualitativ einfach zu schlecht ist, wird über die Tochter Spectek (verbilligt) für andere Einsatzzwecke mit geringeren Anforderungen (z.B. USB-Sticks) verkauft.

Bei den SSD-Herstellern, die selbst NANDs produzieren (Samsung, Intel/Micron(Crucial), Toshiba(OCZ)/Sandisk), sollte man davon ausgehen können, dass kein allzu minderwertiger Flash-Speicher verbaut wird (die müssen den NAND ja auch nicht teuer zukaufen). Bei allen anderen kann man das nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Diesen muss man dann nur sein Vertrauen schenken und man kann nur hoffen, dass dieses Vertrauen nicht bitter enttäuscht wird.

Was ich damit ausdrücken möchte. In der SSD von Patriot KANN (ich sage nicht, dass es tatsächlich so ist) MLC-NAND verbaut sein, der deutlich weniger zyklenfest ist als der TLC-NAND, den unter anderem Samsung in seinen Budget-Modellen verbaut. MLC ist nicht per se besser als TLC!


----------



## volty (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Danke für die Antworten, so wie ich das jetzt sehe war das kein Fehlkauf.

Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich sie aufschrauben soll, damit RealMadnex mal kucken kann ob da drin "Ausschuss" verbaut wurde 

Edit: 

Habe gerade ne Webseite mit Bildern einer geöffneten Patriot Blast 120 gb gefunden 

Was sind den das für Speicherchips ? 
????? ? ???????????? SSD 120 ?????: ADATA Premier SP550 ? Patriot Blast ? ????? ? ?????? ????????? SSD 2015 ???? :: Overclockers.ru


----------



## RealMadnex (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*



volty schrieb:


> Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich sie aufschrauben soll, damit RealMadnex mal kucken kann ob da drin "Ausschuss" verbaut wurde


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich mich mit den NAND-Typenbezeichnungen der verschiedenen Hersteller nicht auskenne. Holt, der unter anderem im Computerbase-Forum unterwegs ist, könnte dazu höchstwahrscheinlich mehr sagen. 

Die Bilder, die du gefunden hast, verraten dir gar nichts. Manche SSD-Hersteller wechseln gerne mal die Bestückung und verbauen das, was gerade günstig zu haben ist. Auch auf den NAND-Typ kannst du dich nicht verlassen. So wurde beispielsweise schon der zuvor verbaute synchrone ONFI-NAND gegen den deutlich langsameren asynchronen ONFI-NAND getauscht, ohne das irgendwie kenntlich zu machen. Auch ist der ein oder andere SSD-"Hersteller" damit aufgeflogen, dass das Test-Muster, das manch ein Reviewer zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, hochwertigen NAND verbaut hatte, ein im Handel erworbenes Exemplar aber mit deutlich schlechterem NAND bestückt war (Stichwort: Golden-Sample). Mit anderen Worten. Auf die Bilder einer geöffneten SSD in irgendeinem Review kann man sich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Im verlinkten Artikel stehts eh: 19 nm TLC-Nand von Toshiba:

Физически в каждой из микросхем размещено по одному 19 нм полупроводниковому кристаллу TLC NAND емкостью 128 Гбит, выпущенному компанией Toshiba.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Im verlinkten Artikel stehts eh: 19 nm TLC-Nand von Toshiba:
> 
> Физически в каждой из микросхем размещено по одному 19 нм полупроводниковому кристаллу TLC NAND емкостью 128 Гбит, выпущенному компанией Toshiba.


 Aha  Na Gott sei Dank haben die Russen für Firmennamen und Zahlen keine eigenen Hieroglyphen


----------



## type_o (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

@ Zocker_Boy: lese mal das Fazit!!!  
Und es sind Kyrillische Buchstaben! 
Ich kann es noch lesen, aber beim Überstetzen muss mir mein Schwiegersohn helfen.


----------



## Herbststurm (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Habe selber eine Patriot Blast 480 GB seit Dez 2015 für mein Win8.1, diese läuft bisher gut auch wenn die Schreibraten besser sein könnten.

Auf der Seite von Patriot wird angezeigt, dass es eine neue Firmware gäbe.

Hat noch jemand so eine SSD und kann etwas zur Firmware sagen?


----------



## mr-tommi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Ich habe sie mir am Sonntag bei ZackZack/Alternate gekauft und gerade in Betrieb genommen. Bei mir ist Version SAFM12.1 drauf.  Ich wüsste auch gerne, was die aktuelle Version ist und ob sich ein Update lohnt - Risiken dabei wie das Sterben der SSD sollte mit dem aktuellen Programm "Patriot Tool Box_Complete_v1.11.exe" ja nicht mehr auftreten, oder?  

Anfangs habe ich auch keine ordentlichen Speeds hinbekommen (129/124 read/write), lag entweder am eSata-Kabel oder an der Dockingstation. Direkt am AMD A85-Chipsatz angeschlossen kam ich auf die Werte im angehängten Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier ist das Thema behandelt (ich hoffe, der Verweis auf ein anderes Portal ist gestattet - es dient ja nur der Klärung des Themas):
 SATA Toolbox: Patriot löst Problem mit SSD-Tod nach Firmware-Upgrade - ComputerBase

Edit²: 
Ich habe das Firmware-Update durchgeführt, es änderte sich an meiner SAFM12.1 scheinbar nichts.
Ich habe danach allerdings abweichende Speeds gemessen - kommt aber jedesmal was Anderes bei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbststurm (1. März 2016)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Laut dem Tool "Patriot Tool Box_Complete_v1.12" habe ich SAFM11.3 drauf, wenn ich nun versuche die Firmware zu erneuern, schreibt mir das Tool "Upgrade Firmware success!" aber nachdem ich einen Neustart gemacht habe, wird immer noch SAFM11.3 angezeigt?


----------



## Basti 92 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Hey,

hab interesse an der 120GB Version hat die auch jemand?
Sie soll 24/7 laufen. Hat mal jemand die Leistungsaufnahme der Teile gemessen? Irgendwie findet man dazu garnix...


MfG Basti


----------



## Herbststurm (5. März 2016)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Ich würde da schon eher zur 240GB greifen.
(4K Aligned Random Write: 120GB = 14K IOPs | 240GB = 23K IOPs | 480GB = 32K IOP s | 960GB = 38K IOPs)

Zur Leistungsaufnahme kann ich selber auch nichts sagen aber du kannst ja mal den Support direkt anschreiben und dort nachfragen.
*Support@patriotmem.com*


----------



## CryseTech (6. März 2016)

*AW: Patriot Blast 480 GB Schnäppchen oder Fehlkauf?*

Hat sich erledigt, hatte mich nur verlesen Sorry


----------

